# Fedor vs Lindland fight clip



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is the Bodog fight between Fedor and Lindland, ENJOY.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...nd/video/x1pxg9_fedor-vs-matt-14-april-2007/1


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

Fedor is just a beast.  I look forward to him having some UFC fights very, very soon.


----------



## donald (Apr 15, 2007)

Is this the same Lindland that leads The Wolfpack? I caught a few IFL bouts last night. The Lindland from last night was awemazing. As well as a few of his team. Although Lindland, and Horitz(?) were the standouts in my book. They absolutely dominated their respective opponents. Its astounding to me that these fighters are so able to think quickly on their feet/backs. I so enjoy the skill of a technician. I mean brawlers have their own skill set, but I would rather watch a "Sugar Ray Leonard" any day...
I have not been a big fan of the UFC, but I could get hooked on the IFL. If they continue to present the caliber of fighters, and matches. That I was able to catch last night. On a side note. Is the IFL the organization that Mr.Chuck Norris is involved with?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Tames D (Apr 15, 2007)

donald said:


> Is this the same Lindland that leads The Wolfpack? I caught a few IFL bouts last night. The Lindland from last night was awemazing. As well as a few of his team. Although Lindland, and Horitz(?) were the standouts in my book. They absolutely dominated their respective opponents. Its astounding to me that these fighters are so able to think quickly on their feet/backs. I so enjoy the skill of a technician. I mean brawlers have their own skill set, but I would rather watch a "Sugar Ray Leonard" any day...
> I have not been a big fan of the UFC, but I could get hooked on the IFL. If they continue to present the caliber of fighters, and matches. That I was able to catch last night. On a side note. Is the IFL the organization that Mr.Chuck Norris is involved with?
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


That is the same Lindland. I've seen him fight a few times and yes he is awesome. I'm becoming a big fan of the IFL. What I've seen so far it's very action packed. I believe Chuck Norris is involed in the Fight League in some capacity. I believe one of the founders?


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Fedor is just a beast. I look forward to him having some UFC fights very, very soon.


 
Yeah. Like fighitng Tim Silvia would be great. I think the best fight would be a rematch against Mirko Cro cop, I know that Cro cop is now much more better than before.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Fedor is just a beast. I look forward to him having some UFC fights very, very soon.


 
I would agree it will be nice to see him fight what the UFC has to offer


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the clip. Fedor is awesome. I like how calm and cool he is before he fights, not wasting any energy. It almost seems as if he doesn't care about the fight. I sure this has some effect on his opponents.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 15, 2007)

donald said:


> I have not been a big fan of the UFC, but I could get hooked on the IFL.


 
I have been slow to come around to the IFL myself. The way that I have seen it advertised on TV, looks too much like professional wrestling. But when I started seeing that Bas Rutten, Renzo Gracie, Carlos Newton, Pat Miletich and Maurice Smith were involved, I figured it has to be legitimate.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the IFL at all.  However, I hope it succeeds and adds a new dimension to MMA on TV.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I'm not a fan of the IFL at all. However, I hope it succeeds and adds a new dimension to MMA on TV.


What about it turns you off?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> What about it turns you off?


 
Well first off when I watch a sport fight I am interested in the individuals doing the fighting more so than the team concept of individuals fighting.  That is probably why I do not think the IFL is for me.  Fighting sports are built on the iconic figures that take a belt or win that big fight.  The IFL because it is team oriented will suffer as the average fan probably would rather see mano y mano matchup's on the UFC/Pride, etc. (where the individual fighter is built up)  As I said before I would like to see it succeed because then it is another viable MMA alternative and also provides a proving ground for future MMA fighter's.  However I am not so sure that it will make it.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well first off when I watch a sport fight I am interested in the individuals doing the fighting more so than the team concept of individuals fighting. That is probably why I do not think the IFL is for me. Fighting sports are built on the iconic figures that take a belt or win that big fight. The IFL because it is team oriented will suffer as the average fan probably would rather see mano y mano matchup's on the UFC/Pride, etc. (where the individual fighter is built up) As I said before I would like to see it succeed because then it is another viable MMA alternative and also provides a proving ground for future MMA fighter's. However I am not so sure that it will make it.


I see your point. I don't really care much about the team aspect of it either and basically I just ignore that part of it and focus on the fighting. What I've seen so far is quite a bit of action with a good mix of standup and ground fighting.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 15, 2007)

This is another one featuring Aleks Emelianenko against Eric Pele.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/x1pwyf_erik-pele-vs-aleks-emelianenko-bodo


----------

